# looking for adult dog food



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi everyone! Bruno is about 8 months and I'm researching on what adult dog food I should switch him to at the end of this year. Right now, he is on Merrick Puppy Plate; he eats the dry food all day and for dinner I mix 2 spoonfulls of the canned food with his dry food. So far, he is loving it; I'm not having to hand feed him as often







. I was looking into Turducken by Merrick. Thanks to advertising, I'm considering Royal Canin Indoor Adult formula. Since Bruno loves the puppy food from Merrick, I am of course leaning towards Turducken by Merrick. I don't know much about Royal Canin... do your babies love them? I'm just curious to know what adult food your little ones are on.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

when i looked into royal canin it looked like their ingredients were not as great as the super premium ones. lola really like natural balance and now she's on wellness and scarfs it plain like i'm giving her treats! i mix in 2 tbsp of merrick canned food like you do- its great stuff so i'd imagine there dry food is great as well. i would just stick with the merrick for his adult food if he's liked it so far- and it has great ingredients







just my two cents


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks! that's what i was thinking... i think i am going to stick with merrick!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, we haven't tried Royal Canin so I can't be of help with that brand but we do love Merrick! Merrick Wilderness Blend dry food is what Scooty eats. It's hypoallergenic. When I have to give him his Heartguard I mix it with a bit of the wet TurDuckin but I think the wet it is too rich for what he is used to so I only use like a spoon of it, but boy does he go nuts, he loves it!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">We use Turducken by Merrick here....both my guys love it.







</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I put Nemo back on Wellness (Chicken), I think I am going to try the Wellness Duck and potato, he is
getting bored with the chicken, he seems to be a little better now ( With the itching), and his stains are **Magically** gone.
Since I stopped the "Nutro" he's face is all white..I like Wellness, so lets see how it goes..


Andrea~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm coming in from left field here...

At 8 months I switched Noelle from Innova Puppy kibbles to Solid Gold Hund n' Flochen and she's doing so well it. It's a really high grade holistic food that is good for allergies, etc. I can honestly say this: Noelle's poop doesn't stink!









Thanks, Linda, for the recommendation.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I put Nemo back on Wellness (Chicken), I think I am going to try the Wellness Duck and potato, he is
> getting bored with the chicken, he seems to be a little better now ( With the itching), and his stains are **Magically** gone.
> Since I stopped the "Nutro" he's face is all white..I like Wellness, so lets see how it goes..
> 
> ...



<span style="font-family:tempus sans itc">Wellness is an awesome food. My guys stopped liking it after they changed the formula so I had no choice but to switch. If for some reason the itching doesn't stop....give the salmon and sweet potato a try....like I mentioned before, it totally got rid of my bullmastiffs allergy issues.







</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They dont make **Duck & Potato** Just Duck, so I will try this, if not I will try the fish, to see about the itching..

Thanks Coopers Mom,
Andrea~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Andrea ... be afraid ... be VERY afraid. Wellness FISH????? 

PEEEEEuuuuuuh!!! [attachment=13478:attachment][attachment=13478:attachment][attachment=13478:atta
hment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Oh, Andrea ... be afraid ... be VERY afraid. Wellness FISH?????
> 
> PEEEEEuuuuuuh!!! [attachment=13478:attachment][attachment=13478:attachment][attachment=13478:atta
> hment][/B]

























I know I have heard...

LOL


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL! I put 3V caps in Bruno's food to help the itching. When he was first on it, it reduced his itching A LOT!!! He hardly did it. Now, I keep forgetting to squirt it on his food, so I've noticed him eatching again. The 3V caps help with his coat and the itching. I think it just contains fish oil and vitamin E. That smell is enough for me!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> LOL! I put 3V caps in Bruno's food to help the itching. When he was first on it, it reduced his itching A LOT!!! He hardly did it. Now, I keep forgetting to squirt it on his food, so I've noticed him eatching again. The 3V caps help with his coat and the itching. I think it just contains fish oil and vitamin E. That smell is enough for me![/B]










Where do I get the caps from? Do I have to go through the vet??


Thanks So Much,
Andrea~


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

You don't need to go to the vet. I heard of the 3V Hp caps on anther thread here. I bought them online at PetVetDirect.com

PetVet - 3V

You might be able to find it cheaper somewhere else, but I think this was the best price I found when I was researching it. 

You only need to put 1/2 a pump in their food. If you do decide to order this, make sure you tighten the cap. I didn't triple check nor did I have my husband tighten it for me so some of the oil leaked leaving me with fish smelling hands







!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> You don't need to go to the vet. I heard of the 3V Hp caps on anther thread here. I bought them online at PetVetDirect.com
> 
> PetVet - 3V
> 
> ...

















Thanks so much, I appreciate it..

Andrea~


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> I'm coming in from left field here...
> 
> At 8 months I switched Noelle from Innova Puppy kibbles to Solid Gold Hund n' Flochen and she's doing so well it. It's a really high grade holistic food that is good for allergies, etc. I can honestly say this: Noelle's poop doesn't stink!
> 
> ...



OMG this is so funny I put MY NOEL on Solid Gold Hund n' Flocken at 8 months old. LOL. She loves it and i like it is such a good food. 

and I totally agree and even my hubby does also...Noel's poop doesn't smell at all. It was stinky on Chicken soup. LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher have been eating Newman's Own Organics for a long time... they are nutso over it! Not sure if you've seen Catcher's video where he is waiting for his meals.... you can see how much he loves it. I use it for treats, too. 

http://www.newmansownorganics.com/pet/home/index.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

That video of Catcher makes ME want some of Newman's. SO cute!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

> Kallie and Catcher have been eating Newman's Own Organics for a long time... they are nutso over it! Not sure if you've seen Catcher's video where he is waiting for his meals.... you can see how much he loves it. I use it for treats, too.
> 
> http://www.newmansownorganics.com/pet/home/index.php
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jHkxwAbdo4[/B]


OMG! Too cute!!! Bruno is never that eager to eat!!!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well-

I went and got the Merrick Turducken today.

I had to get the Turducken, it is such a manly thing and I have always wanted to try one myself.

Anyway, they went at it like crazy.

I hope the do not end up a billion pounds.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We have to change Indy's food, so I did a lot of research on the net about ingredients etc. What to look for what is good and not good. I decided on Artemis Fresh Mix for Small Breeds because I thought the ingredients looked very good. Here is a link to a site that sells it and gives a description and list of ingredients.....

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/product...MAHFUHJ2HKC41U5


----------

